# Army Painting Challenge 2012 - May Entries



## humakt

Very late but here are the May entries

Barnster 









Boc 









Carna 









ChaosRedCorsairLord 









Chris Guard of Mardat 









Crabpuff 









Dave T Hobbit 









Deux 









Disciple_of_Ezekiel 









Hellados 









Howzaa 









imm0rtal reaper


----------



## humakt

Infernalcaretaker	









ItsPug	









jaysen	









Josh101	









KarnalBloodfist	









KjellThorngaard	









Krueger	









lokis222	









Midge913	









Moriouce	









Pssyche	









Rameses


----------



## humakt

reavsie	









RedThirstWill Destroy	









rxcky	









Saulot	









Skari	









Taggerung	









Tawa	









troybuckle	









Turnip86	









Uveron	









Zero Effect


----------



## Moriouce

Great work everyone! Keep up the work until march 2013!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I am part way through a conversion and have a couple of other things to get done this month so it looks like I will not complete this month.


----------



## Tawa

Feck me Zero!
Loving those DE! k:


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Great work all! Midge, I really like that Stuntie. seeing it again reminded me how cool he looks.


----------



## 777swappamag777

Damn, i have missed this year. Sign me up in advance for next year.

(i doubt that you can join late)


----------

